
Wayfair supplying beds to detention centers and its employees are protesting - cakeface
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/06/25/wayfair-is-supplying-beds-texas-detention-centers-children-its-employees-are-protesting/
======
100100010001
Wow! I didn’t know Wayfair was in support of Trump! First they deny the kids
the rights to see their parents and now they want to take away beds from the
kids. Oh, and don’t forget this is happening front and center on the global
stage and no one gives a damn. Humanity is gone.

~~~
rexpop
The goal should not be to secure beds, but to secure their freedom.

